# need tech support on sr20det



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

hey guys im buying a s13 chasis and a s13 front clip so i can build myself a silvia. i just had a few questions about the motor and what not. 1. what is stock redline 2. what kind of rev are you hardcores getting out of your motors? 3. will sr20 trans bolt up to a drive shaft from a 91 240 automatic? i have more but i cant think of them right now. thanks alot guys


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

FFgeon said:


> *hey guys im buying a s13 chasis and a s13 front clip so i can build myself a silvia. i just had a few questions about the motor and what not. 1. what is stock redline 2. what kind of rev are you hardcores getting out of your motors? 3. will sr20 trans bolt up to a drive shaft from a 91 240 automatic? i have more but i cant think of them right now. thanks alot guys  *


The redline is 7700 rpm. I think the driveshaft will bolt right up but I am not 100% sure as I myself have not doen this swwap.

Mike


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i know on supras the driveshafts on the automatics are shorter than that of the manuals. so you might want to measure your driveshaft and then measure a manual driveshaft to make sure they are the same size and keep the downtime due to driveshaft purchase to a mininum. but this is just a thought.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i thought of the other thing i wanted to ask. will a s14 front clip bolt up to a s13 front end?  i dont think it will but if it does i will be so happy!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

FFgeon said:


> *i thought of the other thing i wanted to ask. will a s14 front clip bolt up to a s13 front end? i dont think it will but if it does i will be so happy!!! *


 Not a direct bolt in.

Mike


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

what kind of RPMs are you guys taking your sr20's to? in the honda world some of my friends are taking their ls-vtecs to 10500 rpm. these are fully built and ballenced ofcourse. what could i expect with a sr20?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i just got back from a 13 hour drive through california, with my new (or old) s13! i am so stoked on this thing!.....still wondering serious rpm.....anyone


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you want to spin that motor on a concentrated basis past its redline, it would be wise to consult with the SR20 gurus on this forum about purchasing those kits that will prevent the broken A arms in your valve train. I know people who've snapped them and it's not pretty.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yo john, ur car smells!
http://www.sr20deforum.com/


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

java, i found out why! there was a DEAD BODY in the trunk!!! the police had to come and tow it man. wait no, there was MOLD under the seat! so i cut out the carpet, hehe!! thanks for the link. this is wierd


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh ya, check out 
www.se-r.net
theres more good info there too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

this too
http://www.eurostreetgraphics.com/srswap.htm


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

the last one u gave me wouldnt work. it says it is forbidden or something stupid like that. the time for me to ride my bike to full-race for a month has started. see you there java


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yo john
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=9933


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks java. i pm him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

hey FFgeon, just wondering, how much and where did you get the front clip from and for????


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i havnt gotten the front clip yet. i just picked up the car without a motor for $600. i am still looking for a decent price on a clip though. sorry i couldnt help


----------

